# schools and sports clubs in costa blanca



## eastvwest (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, am new to the forum, and have never been a member of a forum before, I came across this when I was trying to find the information I need, and have had no luck in finding it.
So here goes...
we are looking at relocating to spain from the far east in the near future.
my wife lived in denia and javea a lifetime ago, so probably has changed a lot since. we are looking to move to the same area, but depends on the schools and sports/activities for our boys aged 5 and 8yrs.
does anyone know of or has experience with the state schools or international schools in this area concerning kids with learning disabilities and/or adhd?
we would prefer to put our boys in state school for the language.
Another major factor in our choice to find an area to live is sports clubs and sporting amenities in the area,local Swimming clubs, athletics clubs, martial arts clubs, bmx tracks and skate parks, preferably out of school.
Are there any of these available for kids to join and compete in the area?
thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## eastvwest (Feb 23, 2015)

I would like to add, that I have contacted a few International schools in the area, with only one reply. their reply wasn't very convincing.
I have had some bad experiences with international schools in the past, at the end of the day they are a business and do not put the kids needs first.
So I am trying to find out if the Spanish state schools would be better.
But after 96 views and no replies, I assume all the kids in Spain are perfect and no one participates in sport.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

eastvwest said:


> I would like to add, that I have contacted a few International schools in the area, with only one reply. their reply wasn't very convincing.
> I have had some bad experiences with international schools in the past, at the end of the day they are a business and do not put the kids needs first.
> So I am trying to find out if the Spanish state schools would be better.
> But after 96 views and no replies, I assume all the kids in Spain are perfect and no one participates in sport.


Or maybe it's just that people who have looked can't help you with your request!

Actually I'd say that the majority of Spanish kids do at least one after school activity and a lot do 2 or 3 and of course a lot of those are sports. You'll have a pool and martial arts classes almost everywhere in the country I'd say. There are skate parks in my area and bike clubs, but BMX? I don't think so.
As far as learning disabilities go, generally speaking there's help, but nothing like in the UK in state schools and you would probably have to supplement with private sessions of some type. Javea is a very international area so you'd probably be able to get some English speaking help.
I agree with what you say about international schools, at the end of the day they are a business. There are some good ones however, but as I'm not in the area, can't advise...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

eastvwest said:


> I would like to add, that I have contacted a few International schools in the area, with only one reply. their reply wasn't very convincing.
> I have had some bad experiences with international schools in the past, at the end of the day they are a business and do not put the kids needs first.
> So I am trying to find out if the Spanish state schools would be better.
> But after 96 views and no replies,* I assume all the kids in Spain are perfect and no one participates in sport.*



of course all kids in Spain aren't perfect - & most I know do some kind of after school activity - some do some different kind of organised activity every day

I've been in Jávea for over 11 years & have two teenagers, who were roughly the age yours are now when we arrived - they spent a couple of terms in one of the International schools until we decided whether or not to stay - but apart from that they've been in the state system

We do have an SEN school nearby which has a great reputation, but most children with adhd & similar are welcomed into mainstream school. There was someone in a local FB group a few days who said she came to Jávea specifically so that her autistic son could attend one of the mainstream schools here - he has been welcomed & is just part of the school community - the International schools will often avoid accepting kids who need extra help

from your list of activities we have all of that except the swimming club actually IN Jávea (no public pool) & I know kids do bmx in the surrounding hills, but I don't thinks it's an organised thing

there is also more than one kids football club, boxing, badminton, padel (like short tennis) canoeing, sailing, basketball, dance, stand up paddle, surfing - & that's just those that spring to mind before my first coffee.....


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I didn't answer before because I don't live in that area of Spain, and my children are older (they're 22 and 19). But for what it's worth, here is my input.

My oldest child has learning disabilities. When he was in school (state school, BTW) there was no help provided for him whatsoever. I know for a fact that they only provided help to children who were profoundly affected, such as blind children or children with Down's syndrome. We were entirely on our own to find and pay for therapy, and the schools wouldn't give him any accomodations (such as extra time for tests, use of a keyboard instead of writing by hand, etc). They always said the physical set up and/or teacher availability wouldn't allow accomodations. This information may not be very helpful to you because as I said we live in another part of Spain, and this all happened 10-15 years ago. But there have been massive cut-backs in education since then so I can't imagine things have changed much, although frankly I don't know. But you did insist on hearing our experiences.

As for sports, as others have said Spanish kids nearly all participate in some sort of sport and there is a wide variety available, usually through the local town or private clubs. Over the years my own kids have participated in tennis, swimming, football, padel and basketball, well as Spanish dance and ballet.


----------



## eastvwest (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you so much to those that replied, and apologies if my last post came across a bit negative.
Like I said, I haven't been part of a forum before, on top of the negativity we have been receiving from the schools here in asia.
m oldest boy has been through 3 international schools and 3 local schools, we have paid out a lot of money to these international schools who are full of promises but don't come up with the goods.
because of this our choices are spain or back to uk, we think our boys would get a better quality of life in spain but we are trying to find out if the education system would suit them.
The sport helps the adhd, and are looking for more than after school activities, its just not enough.
my 8yr old boy is already swimming competitively in an older age group (10yrs and under), but can only compete in certain swim meets because he is a foreigner, all other out of school sports clubs here seem to be locals only!!
All your input has been a help no matter what area you live in or how long ago your experience was.
I think we will have to have a long holiday in spain before we make a decision.
thanks again for all your responses


----------

